# Skaven...where to go from here...



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I sat down last night and started to see exactly what I had for Skaven, I had found a box that had bunch of my hobby stuff that I though was ruined/lost it the flood of 2008. It also contained purchased from ebay during that time period (nothing for Skaven but some VC stuff). So this is what I have

3 X Regiments of 20 Skaven Clan Rats 
4 X Ratlin Gun team 
1 X Screaming Bell (old Pewter one)
1 X Vermin Lord 

*Plans for Vermin Lord...* I want to hold off putting him together as I plan on picking up that new Chaos Daemon (comes out Aug 7th) and use the Vermin Lords Head and Glaive (maybe make weapon more wicked looking) green stuff fur patches (maybe use a SW fur cloak as a loin cloth) and tail to create a true vision of a Vermin Lord... :so_happy:

I also plan on getting some Slaves/Storm Vermin/Assassins/plague monks.. 

I realize I can go thirteen ways but would like to see what other peoples thoughts on how they would go with this starting


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd bulk your clanrat units up to at least 40+ and get a few characters in there to give the unis an edge.
After that it's really about what direction you want to take the list.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I would get a few more characters, and then get some vital support units such as Rat Ogres, Gutter Runners and Giant Rats 

Skar


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

So hold off on the Storm Vermin/plague monks and flesh out the clan rats (throw in some assassins) a few characters... that is a sold idea... 

so to turn the topic a little
what characters would you all suggest?


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

What hero's would I suggest? Hmm... 

1. Plague Priest (poxed rat could be a decent mount option)
2. *Warlock Engineers (nice and cheap, can create nasty magic phase)
3. *Warlords (can be small combat guys and/or the BSB who are much needed in the new edition)
4. Assasin's (can be a nasty surprise if you can fit them into your list)

*my best picks

But mostly it's down to personal preferance. Buy the models that you think will work for you, and of course get the ones that look cool:biggrin:. You could maybe even experiment with special characters

Skar


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Grey seer, possibly on bell, high leadership and magic, is always your main character followed by plague priest possibly on furnace in big unit of monks

After that its warlock engineers. Don't ever bother with chieftans other than as BSBs 

pick up the new starter kit when it comes out, as well to get more clan rats ogres and weapon teams.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Great Ideas.... The LGS will be starting the Esculation league in late Aug so that gives me time... I think I will start painting what I have and then build up... 

My thoughts is to bulk up the Clan Rats I have and throw some assassins & Warplock Engineers in the mix with the Battle Standard Bearers. Come September its all about what will be released in the new 8th Ed box... then go from there... thank you so much...

Those that have been playing around with Skaven... Are the Storm Vermin/plague monks worth it?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Plague monks are immense, simply due to the number of attacks you dish out, they struggle against well armoured troops and very tough troops due to the low strength, The furnace priest helps with that due to the wreking ball and smog, and if you get the poison spell happy days

Storm vermin are more debatable, I like them, but i use them as bell guards, their high I and strength (for skaven) means they can go toe to toe with most things in the game. and because of the bell their not going anywhere

The other unit worth a mention is the gutter runners, again its a love hate unit but if you play against machine heavy list these are the rats for you


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

Gutter Runners... is that because they can take out the crew?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Farseer_Iowan said:


> 3 X Regiments of 20 Skaven Clan Rats


2x 30 here. Shield/HW. If pushing the bell, get enough to make it 40 for the bellpushers


> 4 X Ratlin Gun team


2 usable, as attachments to Clan Rats. I'd consider a small (x10) clanrat unit to allow you another Ratling gun. Stormvermin allow this too, but I am not a fan. Very expensive for a low-survivable unit. Heavy Armor/Halberd is not a great combination, especially when you can get clanrats with HW/Shield for the 6+ ward.


> 1 X Screaming Bell (old Pewter one)


It's usable, and nice. Unbreakable Clanrats is good, but I worry it'll bog down in mid field as the rain of arrows hits it.


> 1 X Vermin Lord


Make your mods, it's a nice piece to use.


> I'd suggest buying 100 slaves. Either 2x50 or 1x100. They will be stubborn, on the Verminlord's leadership 18" range. Add some Giant Rats, they're actually a good, cheap horde unit.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Farseer_Iowan said:


> Gutter Runners... is that because they can take out the crew?


Yep, Very easily either with throwing weapons or combat, their tunneling/ arrival is also far better than it used to be so you can rely on them more than you used to be able to, they are really good against dwarf and empire gunlines, and even good against elven ones. Just don't think that they would kill a hellcannon! 

The problem with storm vermin is that alot of players start to treat them as an "elite" unit, whereas they are really just better clanrats 

If you plan on using clanrats as a horde you may be better giving them spears for the extra attacks, skaven high I value means your striking before most units anyway (I haven't tried this yet though)


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there



> I'd consider a small (x10) clanrat unit to allow you another Ratling gun


Unfortunalty you have to have 20+ clan rats in a squad 

But onto suggestions :
in about 2k points I have 200 clanrats in blocks of 50(10x5) Spears and shields always!!!
half a point and with the horde rule and spears you can't go wrong. 
Im going clan pestilens so i have plague furnaces and plague monks(lots of them) 
chucking out three attacks each and 4 for champ in a horde pushing furnace. thats alot of attacks 

Cheers jimbob


----------

